# wife and kids



## hansen (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi my name is mark and moved here in feb this year on a 2 year work permit i am married with a 10 year old girl and a 22 year old step son what i would like to know is can my family move over now with me without going through immigration as i named them on my application before i left ireland i have also registered my daughter with a school could anyone help please Thankyou


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

hansen said:


> Hi my name is mark and moved here in feb this year on a 2 year work permit i am married with a 10 year old girl and a 22 year old step son what i would like to know is can my family move over now with me without going through immigration as i named them on my application before i left ireland i have also registered my daughter with a school could anyone help please Thankyou



I'm afraid you must go through the Immigration process and your stepson must make his own way to Canada. You cannot sponsor him because he's over 18 years of age.


----------



## hansen (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for that i will look into it


----------

